# Digital Video Essentails query...



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that the sub tones on the hi-def version have been corrected (to my understanding, the sub tones on the standard version are -10dB relative to the rest, so that I calibrated to 75dB for all channels; 85dB for the sub)? I don't want to order it just to find that Kane's little "oversight" is still there. Thanx!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've had that on back order forever it seems. Still not shipped. Have no idea about the levels though.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Vader said:


> Can anyone confirm that the sub tones on the hi-def version have been corrected (to my understanding, the sub tones on the standard version are -10dB relative to the rest, so that I calibrated to 75dB for all channels; 85dB for the sub)? I don't want to order it just to find that Kane's little "oversight" is still there. Thanx!


My understanding is that it was the subwoofer level test frequency spectra mix of DVE versus Avia that really caused the issues. IIRC out on the web somewhere is the rationale for the two different mixes. I know I will be doing comparisons between the new DVE and my old Avia discs for subwoofer calibration. :nerd:


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, I just ran several comparisons using the old DVE disc in my Denon player (coming in via optical), the SD DVD in the A1, and the HD version. It appears that the 10dB discprepancy still exists in the sub tones - can anyone confirm? Also, a minor oddity I noticed is that the A1 will not allow me to select the 6.1 test tones on the SD side - it just highlights the "Return" option. Weird. On AVS (I think) it was posted that the BM problem is only apparent when using Dolby TrueHD or Dolby Digital Plus over the analog channels. Regular DD or DTS is not affected, even over analog...? This was not what I found in my comparisons, however. Everything coming over the analog channels appears to be affected equally. I believe that HDMI is not affected at all, but I have no way to check this. My Denon is applying a +15dB boost to the analog LFE, and I had to bump the AVR trim to +2.0. This is in contrast to my regular standard def player (coming in via optical), which has an AVR trim of -2.0.... I have also heard that the LFE problem is related to the distribution of LFE to the mains if they are set to "large". I keep all my mains to small, so I don't know about that one.

Long story short (too late, I know): even with the HD DVD version of DVE, my satellites are calibrated to 75dB, and the subs to 85dB.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Any updates on this HD DVD DVE disc? 
Sonie, did you ever get your copy of this disc, what are your thoughts on it?

My current projector is ISF calibrated so I never followed much with the posts about this disc since it was released. Now that I just ordered a new pj, I was wondering if I should order in now to break in the bulb and get me out of the box settings


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a SD PAL copy of DVE, and the sub tones seem to have been corrected. I also have ultimate DVD platinum and another calibration disc that I can't remember the name of right now. I do not get a 10db discrepancy between these discs.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Any updates on this HD DVD DVE disc?
> Sonie, did you ever get your copy of this disc, what are your thoughts on it?


Yes I got my copy, but JimP got my image looking pretty good and I'm happy, therefore I'm not gonna mess with it for now.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Vader said:


> Can anyone confirm that the sub tones on the hi-def version have been corrected (to my understanding, the sub tones on the standard version are -10dB relative to the rest, so that I calibrated to 75dB for all channels; 85dB for the sub)? I don't want to order it just to find that Kane's little "oversight" is still there. Thanx!


This thread may interest you.

cheers


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, MACCA350...

Your results reflect exactly what I am seeing. By any chance, did you compare the TrueHD LFE test tone to the DD/DTS tone on SD-DVE? I found it to be 5dB cold, either on analog or the downmixed tone on SPDIF. In other words, if I calibrated using SD-DVE to 75dBC/85dBC, and then run the TrueHD tone, I get 75dBC/80dBC either way. Weird. Also, I noticed that the "full-bandwidth" pan on HD-DVE is actually bandwidth limited, as I get no redirected bass. It also says "Bandwidth Limited Pink Noise" on the screen when it is playing, but both the menu and the docs claim it is full bandwidth (the SD-DVE version of the same pan _is_ full bandwidth). I was hoping to measure how hot the RB really is using analogs, but I guess it was not meant to be...


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Vader said:


> Thanks, MACCA350...
> 
> Your results reflect exactly what I am seeing. By any chance, did you compare the TrueHD LFE test tone to the DD/DTS tone on SD-DVE? I found it to be 5dB cold, either on analog or the downmixed tone on SPDIF. In other words, if I calibrated using SD-DVE to 75dBC/85dBC, and then run the TrueHD tone, I get 75dBC/80dBC either way. Weird. Also, I noticed that the "full-bandwidth" pan on HD-DVE is actually bandwidth limited, as I get no redirected bass. It also says "Bandwidth Limited Pink Noise" on the screen when it is playing, but both the menu and the docs claim it is full bandwidth (the SD-DVE version of the same pan _is_ full bandwidth). I was hoping to measure how hot the RB really is using analogs, but I guess it was not meant to be...


I've copied the figures from my other thread. The system is setup using the receiver test tones. 

The BLUE dB levels are 'expected levels' worked out by taking the dBFS figures away from the in-room max SPL(105dB for mains and 115dB for the LFE). I actually worked these out after I did the testing.
The RED dBC levels are the actual measured levels after setting 75dBC with the receiver internal test tones using the Denon 2200 over SPDIF

The Dark Red figures are using HD-DVE(TrueHD) on the Toshiba XE1 SPDIF connection with all speakers set to small, Xover at 80Hz

The Purple figures are using HD-DVE(TrueHD) on the Toshiba XE1 Analogue connection with all speakers set to small, Xover at 80Hz, 15db Boost in the AVR for the sub channel 

The Green figures are using SD-DVE(DD & DTS) on the Toshiba XE1 SPDIF and Analogue connection with all speakers set to small, Xover at 80Hz, 15db Boost in the AVR for the sub channel(for analogue) 

AVIA
Left channel.....-23.6 dBFS (1-2sec) 1 second long, 81.4dB, 81dBC, 81dBC, 81dBC
.......................-23.2 dBFS (1-59sec) 58 seconds long, 81.8dB

Left ch HF........-23.6 dBFS (1-2sec) 1 second long, 81.4dB, 81dBC, 81dBC, 81dBC
............LF........-25.5 dBFS (4-5sec) 1 second long, 79.5dB, 80dBC, 80dBC, 80dBC

DVE
Left channel.....-36.4 dBFS (1-2sec) 1 second long, 68.6dB, 72dBC, 72dBC, 72dBC, 72dBC
.......................-36.0 dBFS (1-9sec) 8 seconds long, 69dB

LFE channel.....-32.8 dBFS (1-2sec) 1 second long, 82.8dB, 83dBC, 80dBC, 85dBC, 85dBC
.......................-30.3 dBFS (8-9sec) 1 second long, 84.7dB
.......................-30.9 dBFS (1-9sec) 8 seconds long, 84.1dB

I hope I haven't confused myself somewhere:scratchhead: 

cheers


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks again, MACCA250!


----------

